# Fuse box and switch placement?



## lgpjr49 (Jan 18, 2015)

Where do you guys put your electrical switches and fuse boxes on your Jon boats? I don't have a box or hatch in any of my pods and I don't want to cut I to them so I was wondering what my options are? It seems like every time I turn around I want more electronics, and wanna add more and y battery terminals are getting pretty full and I need a better way to connect electronics!


----------



## DaleH (Jan 18, 2015)

FWIW on many a boat I have surface-mounted a good rugged (tight seal) Tupperware box, used rubber grommets on the holes to feed wires in from the lower sides and the :twisted: mount a fuse or breaker pos/neg buss panel in the box. Simple and works! 

Or one can buy a water-resistant/proof rated NEMA enclosure and do the same. Oh, use dielectric grease (but tune from auto parts store, 2x the amount from the host store at 1/3rd the 'marine price') and spray all completed connections down w/ a good protectant.


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 20, 2015)

I used this switch panel from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Marine-Way-Switch-Panel/dp/B003E24MKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421779350&sr=8-1&keywords=marine+switch+panel&pebp=1421779353234&peasin=B003E24MKA

I mounted it under my controls so it's easily accessible from the captains seat. I've already ran out of room on it though. Had to add another switch for my driving lights. You can see the extra yellow switch I added. I don't have a fuse box. The switch panel listed above has fuses built into each switch. I just changed them out according to what I needed for each switch.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 31, 2015)

*Terp:* I've been looking at this exact switch panel. I was wondering what all you had it hooked up to and if you had blown any fuses yet. Do you have a neg buss or does it just go battery-->switch panel-->accessories?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2015)

I used a plastic outdoor electrical box to make a switch box with the fuses inside.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 2, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> *Terp:* I've been looking at this exact switch panel. I was wondering what all you had it hooked up to and if you had blown any fuses yet. Do you have a neg buss or does it just go battery-->switch panel-->accessories?



I have the following hooked up to mine:

Interior lights (LED)
Navigation lights (LED)
Anchor light (LED)
Bilge Pump 750GPH
Stereo
I also use the built in 12V plug for cell phone charging

I do have a negative buss bar tucked in behind that panel. I have not blown a fuse on it yet. IIRC, they come with 15amp fuses. The only one that took the 15amp was the stereo, I swapped all the others out to match what was running on that switch.


----------



## sworwa (May 11, 2015)

BigTerp, what gauge wire did you run from the battery to the switch panel? Also what size amp fuse did you use on the stereo, navigation lights, fishfinder etc... I just bought this switch panel and am trying to figure out how to wire it up. Did you also put in circuit breakers on the wiring from the battery to the switch panel?


----------

